# Caroline Aherne:  A Genius Arrives In Heaven



## nathan sturley (Jul 3, 2016)

The joy you brought and your laid back style
The laughs you served back in the 90's while
We all loved Mrs Merton your genius flare
"what first attracted you to that millionaire?"

God bless you your life was often pain
But that was where we get the ideas we gain
Your gift was comedy your mind often your enemy
The comedy world prepares your ceremony

Very few people share pain with wit
The way you wrote Jim that lazy git!
There is one thing in life that beats all else before and after
When a certain person makes a joke that fills us with pure laughter
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Just my feelings about Caroline who died yesterday. For me personally I see them as gods the people who gives us a laugh we remember years later it is like you love them like a sister because of the laughs they have given you. Till we die one thing we never ever forget are those people who made us crack up laughing like noone else can. To these types we always hold them in highest esteem because they made us laugh with such happiness even for a few minutes. We never forget these people.
The poor woman had cancer all her life yet had such beauty and a laid back style. I have so much respect for great comedy minds like she was also her friend Steve Coogan and Ricky Gervais. I remember when she and Coogan were making me laugh so hard in the nineties with paul calf and mrs Merton and then Ricky with the office and derick. I love someone forever who cracks me up. The same as someone whose music is so good that they hit that God spot in our brains where we seem higher then ever with joy. These are the people I will always love no matter what. The gift of making us laugh really hard is my idea of utter brilliance.
God Bless her.
XXX


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 3, 2016)

I can tell this comedienne meant so much to you, and that she left you with wonderful memories of laughter, thank you for sharing your thoughts and feelings in your charming poem..


----------



## nathan sturley (Jul 3, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> I can tell this comedienne meant so much to you, and that she left you with wonderful memories of laughter, thank you for sharing your thoughts and feelings in your charming poem..



Thanks very much.  I am currently reading your posts.  You are extremly well crafted in your explanations.  Do you teach literature? 
Your breadth is very wide.  I found it hard in my teens reading some classics i didnt enjoy just so i knew them.  You seem like my old literature teacher who seemed to know all books and styles and read all.  Do you teach?


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 3, 2016)

nathan sturley said:


> Thanks very much.  I am currently reading your posts.  You are extremly well crafted in your explanations.  Do you teach literature?
> Your breadth is very wide.  I found it hard in my teens reading some classics i didnt enjoy just so i knew them.  You seem like my old literature teacher who seemed to know all books and styles and read all.  Do you teach?




Well Thank you, Nathan.. No, I do not teach, but I share my love of poetry...


----------



## nathan sturley (Jul 3, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> Well Thank you, Nathan.. No, I do not teach, but I share my love of poetry...



Yes i can read that here.  You know something interesting?
For example ricky gervais i think he is one of the funniest men ever.  My brother is very hard to crack up yet ask him about derrick and he starts telling you a scene then cant stop laughing.  Me personally i never liked sexual rude jokes much they seem like hiting the lowest form of humor and rickt doesnt do that he strikes much higher levels of comedy
But i love rickys humour and then later i find out he loves dogs like ido and loves helping animals and other things i find i am exactly the same.  Then i find bill maher also is like that and sam simon the simpsons too.  What i am saying is i love their comedy then later find i share their attitudes too. Maybe it takes a certain mindset and beleif system. 
I am so proud to be british as music and comedy we have done so much great stuff.  I adored caroline aherne.  I admire coogan and gervais so much too.  What i also admire about ricky is that he is happy and enjoys his life.  I always think of him now when i am down and try to emulate him and become positive again. It is just something about ricky like old people say he has funny bones he just is so funny.  My brother at last years festival was telling our friends about derrick and as he was telling them a scene he couldnt stop laughing saying "you gotta just watch it it is a story just uplifting about people he couldnt explain the scene because as he tried he couldnt stop laughing. 
I admire them so much. Stewart lee too.  His is another style but so damn funny.  I am seeing him at a festival soon.  He is very gifted and his humour is utterly unique.  I never rank comedians i just get into their show and love it.  I also like sara pascoe and like lee her show seems purely spontaneous like she plays on the vibe on any given night.  God i admire comedians they have such balls to do it. 
Caroline was so gifted yet ashe had such bad health.  I feel very sad about her


----------



## escorial (Jul 4, 2016)

you words are reactionary....which is good.....


----------



## nathan sturley (Jul 4, 2016)

escorial said:


> you words are reactionary....which is good.....


cheers man!
i have not got an inbuilt bullsh*t detector which is to my detriment but then who cares in the really big scheme of things.
I wont write anymore for a bit but rather check out some others wordsmiths for a bit. Some of the women on here write some brilliant stuff.
thanks for your kind words


----------



## Phil Istine (Jul 4, 2016)

I suppose one theory might be that she's stalking Paul Daniels.

You manage to keep the rhyming couplets going (or very close) which helps to keep the poem bouncing along.
I feel that shortening the final two lines would help readability.
I love that you included the "millionaire" moment.
Yes, she was great fun, even in adversity, and you brought that out.
Thank you for that.


----------



## escorial (Jul 4, 2016)

Phil Istine said:


> I suppose one theory might be that she's stalking Paul Daniels.
> 
> You manage to keep the rhyming couplets going (or very close) which helps to keep the poem bouncing along.
> I feel that shortening the final two lines would help readability.
> ...



in the same interview..i've watched David Copperfield make the Statue of Liberty disappear and i've seen your husband do it with the 8 of clubs...


----------



## nathan sturley (Jul 4, 2016)

escorial said:


> in the same interview..i've watched David Copperfield make the Statue of Liberty disappear and i've seen your husband do it with the 8 of clubs...


yeah i saw that. When like her and barry humphries dress up it gives them the opportunity to be really ascerbic and cutting as they can sort of put it down to their act. Her dying of lung cancer once again makes me think about my smoking habbit. I can quit for two weeks then I crave a cig so much it is unreal. Then i row with my family and always smoke again. I am weak willed for sure but also I have a heck of a lot of bad things happening in my life. I owe so much SO VERY MUCH to my girlfriend Alice. Without her I'd be so lost. The care she has given me and she is 15 years younger then me but so much stronger then me. Caroline's death brings it home to me smoking is really bad. I think I will try vaping again. When someone famous dies you of such a thing it makes me think about my bad habbits. also having toothache makes me think "man if i had cancer pain like this what would I do"
Anyway I am rambling. I admire comedians so much as they lay their whole reputation on the line for our pleasure.


----------



## Ariel (Jul 4, 2016)

*Please stay on-topic.*


----------

